# Eigener Server und DSL



## Kai-Behncke (17. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich möchte zuhause einen eigenen Server anbieten, habe DSL 6000.
Reicht das?
Habe gehört, dass das zu Problemen führen könnte, weil die Transferleistung von meinem Server nach außen eventuell nicht ausreicht?
Weiß jemand mehr?
Danke, Kai


----------



## Flex (17. März 2008)

Eigener Server wofür denn?


----------



## Kai-Behncke (17. März 2008)

Hallo,

es geht um einen Server mit Apache, Datenbank und einen Kartenserver.
Sehr schwer zu sagen wie stark der genutzt wird, ich schätze einen Zugriff von mehreren Hundert Personen pro Tag.
Ob da wohl DSL 6000 reicht?


----------



## supersalzi (24. März 2008)

Ich bin kein Weltmeister in diesen Disziplinen, aber ich würde mal sagen, das entscheidende ist, was du für eine Upload Geschwindigkeit hast. Ein DSL ist meist ein ADSL (a = assynchron), das heist, der Upstream und der Downstream sind unterschiedlich. Die meisten User haben einen großen Downstream, denn du willst ja beim surfen / downloaden nicht ewig warten. 
Ich habe einen unlimitierten DSL 6000, Laut speedtest komme ich auf ca. 10.000 kbit/s Downstream und 580 kbit/s Upstream. Mit QDSL oder so könnte das anders aussehen.

Ich würde mal sagen, die ganze Aktion lohnt gar nicht, denn du musst dich um die Sicherheit kümmer (ok, das ist bei jedem eigenen Server so).
Aber zusätzlich musst du die Stromkosten, Hardware(verschleiß), evt. Platz und den entstehenden Lärm berücksichtigen. In anbetracht dessen dürfte ein gemieteter Webspace / Server einfacher und billiger sein.

Gruß, salzi


----------



## port29 (24. März 2008)

Ich teile die Meinung meines Vorposters nicht wirklich. Ich verstehe auch nicht wirklich, wieso die Bandbreite da so eine erhebliche Rolle spielen sollte. Meinen ersten Home Server hatte ich mit nem DSL 786 Anschluss (Server war da ein p100), wo der Upload wirklich nur gering war. Auch heute betreibe ich neben knapp 20 Online Servern, die in RZs stehen, einen Server bei mir zu Hause und im Büro stehen. Der Büro Server ist mit 100MBit angebunden, der zu Hause mit 20.000 DSLer Beide Kisten sind "online" (ein Begriff, der sehr weit ausgebreitet werden kann) erreichbar. So kann ich an alle Daten rankommen, egal wo die sich befinden. Ein Server zu Hause ist gerade für Anfänger ganz interessant. Bis ich einen Kernel auf nem Online Server kompiliert bekommen habe, hat es so einige Kernel Panics gegeben. Und zu Hause vor Ort lässt sich das Problem einfacher beheben.


----------

